# Kickstarter: Wanderlust 4x5 - Point&Shoot Large Format for $99



## dr croubie (Apr 8, 2013)

OK, so it's not exactly a rumour, it's a definite thing if they get more supporters, so I'm doing my bit by sharing.
As you all might know, i've gone a bit film nutty lately. I've been shooting 135 and 120 film a lot, and I've been spending some time over at the APUG forums. Two things there recently caught my eye.

Firstly, is that Velvia (the best landscape film available, the one that killed Kodachrome) went out of production in large sheet sizes, followed quickly by being back in production. I was so happy about that, that Fuji are still making a concerted effort to support their film division, that I was almost contemplating buying a LF camera in celebration.

Secondly, and by strange coincidence very soon after, I see this:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wanderlust/travelwide-45-camera
It's a kickstarter project for a travel-sized LF camera, smaller than your average DSLR.
Two versions, 90mm f/6.8 with focussing helicoid (which translates to FF 25mm f/1.8 if you crop the LF to a 3:2 ratio, 21mm if you crop FF to a 4:5 ratio), and a 65mm f/8 version, pre-set at hyperfocal (18mm or 16mm depending on how you crop to compare).
Scan it to a mere 2400dpi (i've scanned velvia to 3200dpi and can't see grain) and you get a 120MP image. Even at 1200dpi you get a modest 30MP image. Take that, D800.
And the best part is, it's only $99 plus a lens (lens is probably about $200). Film's not even expensive either, $2 a shot or so (As in, you could get about 1500 frames in for the same price as a 5D3+lens).

I'm in for the 65mm version, although I may swap to a 90mm (or get both) depending on how easy it is to get a lens. They're already $57k out of $75k, if they get to $85k then everyone gets a free pinhole (which will save me needing a lens for a while).

So, who else would like to support this? Even if not, share it around your friends, you never know who'd be interested...


----------

